# First time in Vancouver!  What to add on?



## topdog (Oct 26, 2013)

We just landed a week at Rosedale on Robson for next July via SFX.  What is a best bet to add on another week to our escape from Florida? 

Train ride thru the Rockies and back?  Alaska cruise?  Anther timeshare week if possible in Victoria, Oregon, Washington?

I'm assuming Vancouver will have a lot going on in July, any favorite places or events?


----------



## heathpack (Oct 26, 2013)

topdog said:


> We just landed a week at Rosedale on Robson for next July via SFX.  What is a best bet to add on another week to our escape from Florida?
> 
> Train ride thru the Rockies and back?  Alaska cruise?  Anther timeshare week if possible in Victoria, Oregon, Washington?
> 
> I'm assuming Vancouver will have a lot going on in July, any favorite places or events?



We recently took a very nice trip.  Amtrak Coast Starlight from LA (where we live) to Seattle, where we spent some time for a conference- great city.  We also went to Mount Ranier, but Olympic NP would be another great option.  Then train to Vancouver and time in Vancouver.  That was a great trip and the train ride in a sleeper car was great- about 36hr.

Next Sept, we are chartering a boat and cruising around the San Juan Islands.  I believe that can be done by ferry as well.

Alaskan cruise would be a great idea too, many leave from Vancouver.

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's some of what we did in Vancouver (we only had three days):


*Restaurants/Food*
Tableau Bar Bistro Brunch
Cartems Donuts Chinatown
Thierry Patisserie
Bella Gelateria
Vij's
Peaceful Chinese
Japadog food truck
Zakkushi (Japanese bar) for Yakitori and beer

*Activities*
Vancouver on foot: Gastown & Chinatown
Vancouver of foot: Downtown, West End, and Granville Island
Richmond or Chinatown Night Market
The Stanley Bicycle Tour
Capilano Suspension Bridge


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 26, 2013)

topdog said:


> We just landed a week at Rosedale on Robson for next July via SFX.  What is a best bet to add on another week to our escape from Florida?
> 
> Train ride thru the Rockies and back?  Alaska cruise?  Anther timeshare week if possible in Victoria, Oregon, Washington?
> 
> I'm assuming Vancouver will have a lot going on in July, any favorite places or events?



For your second week:
  Victoria:  I love this town and it would be a nice tie in for an all Canadian vacation.  It's different enough from Vancouver to be worth a second week. 
  Washington:  Seattle for another big city option.  Leavenworth for a mountain/hiking week.   Flying into Seattle and renting a car there is likely cheaper than in Vancouver, though you don't need a car in either big city.  Renting for a day to take trips out of the city is sufficient.  
  Oregon:  Eagle Crest is likely the easiest trade.  It is near some fantastic hiking and beautiful mountains as well as part of a golf course community plus rafting so a good summer option.  You can fly from Vancouver to Redmond Oregon via Alaska Air.  The Oregon coast is beautiful but probably the hardest trade.  
  You didn't mention Whistler, but you might want to consider it as well.  It's another great hiking destination in the summer.   There are lots of timeshares there so this would be an easier trade as well.

NOTE:  The NW in general does not have air conditioning.  I've read several reviews lately from people from warm climates you are aghast at the lack of air conditioning, but that's just the way it is.  We get really hot for short stretches and open our windows, complain to each other, and wait for the natural air conditioning from the ocean to kick in again.  

Sue


----------



## Fredward (Oct 26, 2013)

*How about Banff?*

We've been to Vancouver six or seven times but don't know that I'd want to spend a whole week in the city.  You might want to take the ferry to Victoria for a day trip and be sure to visit Butchart Gardens while on the island.  Another great option would be to stay in Banff (Alberta) for a few days (or a week if you can get an exchange).  There are lots of flights between Vancouver and Calgary, then rent a car at the airport and drive west.  Many beautiful lakes in the Banff National Park to visit and the mountains are spectacular.  Make sure to stop at Chateau Lake Louise. We've always wanted to take the Rocky Mountaineer Railway from Vancouver to Banff or Jasper but that's still on the wish list.  You might want to check out their website for ideas- rockymountaineer.com. One of the most beautiful places in the world and very different from Vancouver and Florida!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 26, 2013)

While in Vancouver I'd absolutely spend a afternoon on Granville Island. Just south of the main downtown area but a lot to do. You can walk from Robson about 10 blocks south then take a water taxi across to Granville

Whistler is a couple hour north of the city and has lots to do. 

Have a great trip


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 26, 2013)

+1 on the Alaskan cruise.  Roundtrip from Vancouver would be around $1k per person for the week.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2013)

So many choices, so little time.

Rent a car, head East to the Okanagan Valley wineries for one day-or 2 trip. For another take the ferry to Nanaimo, stop at Salt Spring Island. Get off, there is only one road. Take it. Stop and walk among the trees. Reboard and go on to Nanaimo, stay in a B&B nearby Victoria. Tickets to Butchart's garden are for 24 hours, so you can go catch the evening's activities, then go back in the morning if you want. Just walk along the waterfront in Victoria. Have High Tea at the Empress Hotel overlooking it. Get on 'local time' relax. Enjoy- as they call it, Beautiful British Columbia.

You CAN use Vancouver as a jumping off point for an Alaska cruise. I'm a bit jaded, but a cruise is a cruise is a cruise. 10,000 people every summer day descending on a small village whose occupants turn out to take their money. T-shirt and jewelry shops. It can be done, but it's difficult to get a genuine 'Alaskan' experience.

Incidentally, we'll be there in May, arriving by cruise ship from Japan and Russia.

Jim


----------



## topdog (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for these, everyone is a great idea.  I will check them out and see what is possible. 



I should also ask, if we decide not to cruise, any timeshares in Whistler or on the island ( I'm practicing being Canadian) to seek or to avoid for an additional summer week?


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 27, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I'm a bit jaded, but a cruise is a cruise is a cruise. 10,000 people every summer day descending on a small village whose occupants turn out to take their money. T-shirt and jewelry shops. It can be done, but it's difficult to get a genuine 'Alaskan' experience.
> 
> Jim



I agree wholeheartedly, Alaska is especially bad for this with whole towns made up solely for the purpose of selling trinkets to tourists during summer time.

Having said this, the scenery through the inside passage and Queen Charlotte / Haida Gwaii islands is truly spectacular.  Getting up close to a glacier by boat is also an awesome experience.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 28, 2013)

topdog said:


> Thanks for these, everyone is a great idea.  I will check them out and see what is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I should also ask, if we decide not to cruise, any timeshares in Whistler or on the island ( I'm practicing being Canadian) to seek or to avoid for an additional summer week?



On Vanc Island timeshares:
   There aren't that many.  Any of the ones in Victoria are good.  The Worldmark is right on the harbour so probably has the best location.   Sooke Harbor is about a half hour+ out of Victoria and would be too far out for a week's stay for me.  Up north of Nanaimo is Pacific Shores  which is great except they are having management issues and exchangers have been shut out of access to some of the activities/facilities.  Check before booking.  There is also a timeshare or used to be one in Ucluelet (Aviawest) on the west coast near Tofino and Pacific Rim NAtional park which would be a fabulous summer spot.  However, I stopped in there in Sept and was told they are no longer a timeshare.  
  If Pacific Shores gets their management issues sorted out, it would be the best option to explore more of the  island.  You can do a day trip from there to Pacific Rim/Tofino area or up to the mountains in Strathmore Park or just hang out on the beach at Parksville/Nanoose Bay area.  

Sue


----------



## elaine (Oct 28, 2013)

If you do an Alaska cruise, I suggest 1 way north or south--my parents did Celebrity in July in outside cabin Southbound before 1 week at TS. $1250PP, they loved it. You can then explore Alaska for a day or two by car. Weird thing--we found USAir flights from JAX, FL to ANK were only about $100 more than to SEA ($450 one way).
other great TS option is Whispering Woods in Welches OR, 45 minutes outside of Portland, near Mt Hood. My parents (from FL) loved it so much @ Welches, they have been back 3X. We also went once with them--great scenery, golf, fishing, and you can glacier ski at Mt. Hood in July, if you want. Timberline Lodge at Mt. Hood is very nice t visit.


----------



## eal (Oct 28, 2013)

Pacific Shores exchangers now have access to all the resort amenities - see my post in the Canada forum.


From a recent letter from the HOA:
 It is our pleasure to officially announce we now have access to the front desk and recreational amenities within the Commercial Centre. The staff at both registration areas have ‘waiver forms’ which you can sign prior to usage."

So the (lovely saltwater non-chlorine) indoor pool and all the hot tubs are available for use by all guests. ]


----------

